# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  El gobierno perdona 1200 kilos a las elctricas

## ben-amar

A ver, quien me dice a mi que el gobierno no subvenciona a las electricas, que los unicos que quieren las subvenciones son los de las alternativas
http://www.publico.es/economia/gobie...lectricas.html

El Gobierno perdona 1.200 millones a las eléctricas por la energía que no destinan a usos sociales

Medio Ambiente asegura que las compañías no tienen ninguna obligación de ceder a los pueblos afectados por pantanos el 25% de su producción a precio de coste 



eduardo bayona @e_bayona

Las compañías eléctricas no tienen ninguna obligación, como norma general, de hacer ninguna cesión para usos sociales en el territorio en el que se encuentran sus centrales hidroeléctricas de cantidad de dinero alguna, sostiene un portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente sobre el conflicto de la energía reservada, que lleva cinco años deambulando por tribunales y sedes administrativas desde que, a principios de 2012, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) pusiera el tema sobre la mesa.

El departamento de Isabel García Tejerina, que ya ha dado sobradas muestras de pasividad ante la inminente nacionalización en cascada del sector hidroeléctrico español, tampoco parece tener la menor intención de implicarse para que esas empresas comiencen a cumplir de una vez las cláusulas de sus concesiones que, desde hace décadas, les obligan a ceder el 25% de su producción a precio de coste para fines sociales en los territorios afectados por los pantanos en los que producen luz.

El cumplimiento de esas cláusulas haría mella en las cuentas de las compañías eléctricas. El año pasado, por ejemplo, habría condicionado el destino de casi 10.000 de los 39.053 gigawatios (millones de kilowatios/hora) que las centrales hidroeléctricas españolas generaron el año pasado, y que supusieron el 25,1% de la producción energética del país.
Costes, precios y negocio

El gigawatio tiene, según los cálculos de la CHE para los grandes embalses de Mequinenza y Ribarroja, un coste de producción de entre 8.270 y 9.060 euros, que Endesa eleva a una horquilla de 53.480 y 73.260. Sin embargo, como consecuencia del enrevesado sistema tarifario del mercado eléctrico español, se le facturan al consumidor a entre 122.000 y 144.000, a precios de 2015.

De hecho, las hidroeléctricas son, junto con las nucleares, las instalaciones más rentables para las compañías, ya que, al estar mayoritariamente amortizadas por su antigüedad, sus costes de generación son los más bajos y la energía se vende al precio del sistema de producción más caro.

Destinar el 25% de esos 39.052 gigawatios a usos sociales reduciría el volumen de negocio de las hidroeléctricas entre 1.191 y 1.405 millones de euros, una cifra que variaría cada año en función de los flujos de generación y de los precios de venta.
La restitución territorial

Pese a su oposición a la iniciativa de la CHE, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente admite que las compañías en todo caso, tienen que atender a lo que indique el condicionado de la concesión de sus centrales y que las confederaciones son las encargadas de supervisar el cumplimiento, aunque especifica que, en materia de restitución territorial, estas deben antes determinar si los efectos del pantano sobre el equilibrio socioeconómico de los pueblos afectados son positivos o negativos.

La misma fuente asume que la concesión de Mequinenza, y también la de Ribarroja, venía a reservar un derecho preferente al consumo de una parte de la energía producida () en favor de las obras y servicios a cargo del ministerio o ciertos servicios públicos oficiales, aunque matiza que en ningún caso mencionaba que debiera haber ninguna compensación económica diferente del consumo de energía que fuera a solicitarse para tales usos y al precio estipulado previamente.

Medio Ambiente, que rechaza que las eléctricas deban entregar a las confederaciones el valor en dinero de esa energía reservada, ya se había mostrado partidario hace unos meses de renegociar central por central las condiciones de las concesiones para adaptar sus exigencias a la evolución del mercado eléctrico, en el que los grupos eléctricos tienen segregados los negocios de generación, distribución y comercialización de energía.
Revisar las exigencias

Todo apunta a que la revisión de esas exigencias para las compañías tendería a la baja. Entre otros motivos, porque la entrega de esa energía reservada ya ha comenzado a producirse en la cuenca del Ebro, donde Acciona y Endesa han recurrido ante el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Aragón (TSJA) las resoluciones que les obligan a realizarla.

Acciona la cede a 29.720 euros el gigawatio entrega su valor-, mientras Endesa mantiene unas discrepancias sobre la tasación que llevaron el expediente hasta la mesa de la ministra García Tejerina en agosto de 2014.

Esta optó por posponer la solución pidiendo al Consejo de Estado un dictamen que, en todo caso, no entrará en el fondo de la cuestión y se pronunciará, únicamente, sobre la discrepancia en el precio a aplicar a la energía reservada.

----------


## adrianoc87

Y luego tendrán la cara dura de decir que no ya no existen las puertas giratorias...

----------

